# Preston for a girl's name?



## Gradgirl

So I posted a thread on another forum about possible names for my baby if it were a girl. Several people were strongly against it while others loved it. My husband and I disagree strongly on girl names mostly bc he prefers classic names while I prefer unique names. My grandfather's name was Preston and I believe that is a beautiful name for a girl (Preston Ann Barksdale). I catch a lot of heat for this name since so many view it as strictly masculine. My mother named me Dosha and although it is unique, I never liked it, so I go by Nicole. I don't want to do the same to my child! Tell me your opinions on the name Preston for a girl?


----------



## brittanyodett

I do not think your child will be adverse to the name Preston. I love unique-boyish names for girls. Especially when they are super girly and they have this name that gives them at little edge. I love the name Reagen for girl and it initially seems masculine to me. PLUS with Ann as a middle name it makes is definitely feminine.


----------



## wannabemomy37

I've never heard it as a girl's name, but I LOVE boy's names for girls!!
(Brett, Aiden, Morgan, Keigan, etc)


----------



## JJKCB

Gradgirl said:


> So I posted a thread on another forum about possible names for my baby if it were a girl. Several people were strongly against it while others loved it. My husband and I disagree strongly on girl names mostly bc he prefers classic names while I prefer unique names. My grandfather's name was Preston and I believe that is a beautiful name for a girl (Preston Ann Barksdale). I catch a lot of heat for this name since so many view it as strictly masculine. My mother named me Dosha and although it is unique, I never liked it, so I go by Nicole. I don't want to do the same to my child! Tell me your opinions on the name Preston for a girl?

no matter what name you chose your child may hate it, my mam hates her name because its to masculine so she think they wanted a boy, my dad hates his name because its too short and boring, my step dad hates his name because he cant spell it etc... there is a million reasons your child 'might' hate a name 

Preston could shorten to:

Pre (like Bree of Ste)
Prissy
Esta

or she could go be Ann or Annie 

or maybe even mix them to make something unique like Preanne 

I always try to pick names with lots of nickname options so the child has choices


----------



## Varenne

Sorry but no. Some names are unisex but this one is outright masculine. I wouldn't do it personally.


----------



## JJKCB

Varenne said:


> Sorry but no. Some names are unisex but this one is outright masculine. I wouldn't do it personally.

so your OPINION is you think its masculine... doesn't change the FACT that it is unisex :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

You know, when I first read it, I thought "Eeehh, I don't think so..." but the more I look at it, the more I like it! It makes me think of Presley, too, which I also think is cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Stephsbump2be

We have decided on....

Hattie or Ramini for a girl. Difficult to find unusual names that's aren't ridiculous!! What do people think? X


----------



## GingerPanda

I have a cousin named Hattie Elaine! She is the only person I have ever met named Hattie, so I think as far as uncommon goes, that's a good one!

Ramini is cute, but it also sounds like a nationality, if you know what I mean?


----------



## onetwothreebp

I love Preston for a girl.


----------



## Dream.dream

I think Preston is very masculine . I like Hattie alot though


----------



## JJKCB

Dream.dream said:


> I think Preston is very masculine . I like Hattie alot though

Hattie was a different woman's choice, OP has different username


----------



## JJKCB

Stephsbump2be said:


> We have decided on....
> 
> Hattie or Ramini for a girl. Difficult to find unusual names that's aren't ridiculous!! What do people think? X

maybe it would be better to start a separate thread


----------



## GingerPanda

JJKCB said:


> Dream.dream said:
> 
> 
> I think Preston is very masculine . I like Hattie alot though
> 
> Hattie was a different woman's choice, OP has different usernameClick to expand...

I didn't even notice. Sorry, OP! :dohh:

I do like Preston for a girl, especially if you pair it with a feminine middle name like Ann. Preston Rose is also very pretty.


----------



## Varenne

JJKCB said:


> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but no. Some names are unisex but this one is outright masculine. I wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> so your OPINION is you think its masculine... doesn't change the FACT that it is unisex :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know there's been a bit of tension on here just lately but I'm one of the friendly ones and this was a bit much! :dohh:


----------



## JJKCB

Varenne said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but no. Some names are unisex but this one is outright masculine. I wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> so your OPINION is you think its masculine... doesn't change the FACT that it is unisex :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know there's been a bit of tension on here just lately but I'm one of the friendly ones and this was a bit much! :dohh:Click to expand...

not at all, you said it not unisex it is outright masculine which it isn't

if your opinion is you think of it as masculine then that's fine and your allowed to think that but the name is still unisex despite that opinion


----------



## Varenne

It's obviously just my opinion. That doesn't have to be stated every single time someone comments on a name. We're mature enough to know that. Opinions are what are being asked for here.

Let's keep it cool and not get all CAPS-y


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will admit, at first I wasn't sure but looking and thinking about it Preston Ann is a beautiful name for a girl. Even if she goes by a nickname later, I think of it along the same lines as Hayden, Casey etc. It is not embarrassing or anything. I have always liked unique/different names! I say go for it!


----------



## SweetWitch

I don't think names should have genders, except when they have something gender specific in their meanings, for example I hate it when people name their girls MacKenzie, it literally means *son* of Coinneach :dohh: Other than those kind of situations, I don't think a name should be used for only one gender. Preston doesn't have any gender specific meaning so I think it's really cool.


----------



## Proserpina

Not a fan. Never heard of Preston as a girls' name. Don't know where the OP lives, but here in the states, Preston was ranked #129 as a boys' name in 2012, and has never made it into the top 1000 as a girls' name. 

That said, I do see it listed as a unisex name on some baby names Web sites, so someone must be doing it somewhere. And names don't migrate from one sex to the other unless someone starts taking the plunge. So it's a :shrug: for me.


----------



## Gradgirl

It's interesting hearing your opinions! I find it interesting that some of you said you hated it until it began to sink in then your minds changed.... My family actually likes it and if they didn't approve they would defiantly voice their opinion! I've known girls called bob, Ryan, Charlie, jordon, devin, Austin and I personally don't believe having a masculine or famine name matters as long as its a good strong name!


----------



## Proserpina

Gradgirl said:


> It's interesting hearing your opinions! I find it interesting that some of you said you hated it until it began to sink in then your minds changed.... My family actually likes it and if they didn't approve they would defiantly voice their opinion! I've known girls called bob, Ryan, Charlie, jordon, devin, Austin and I personally don't believe having a masculine or famine name matters as long as its a good strong name!

I'm glad that you have such a positive attitude about hearing different opinions. 

It sounds like little "Preston" (or whatever you decide on) will have a great mom. :thumbup:


----------



## FarmersWife5

In the end it is up to you!! If you love it go for it :) However I am just not fond of it. I have also never heard of a girl in the states named Preston, but I sure there is somewhere. Good luck!


----------



## lizmageeful

I originally wasnt a fan as many previous posters have stated but now I kind of really dig it! Also, I really shouldnt be saying anything negative about giving a traditionally male name to a daughter because I did the same! I think I also have more of a problem giving traditionally female names to boys than the other way around. 

In short, I love it!


----------



## MrsPeacock13

I wouldn't use Preston on either sex but certainly not a girl.


----------



## felix555

In MY opinion ;) I see it as a masculine boy name and I usually like unisex names for girls but this one just seems a step too far. could you use it as a middle name? I love the name just not for a girl


----------



## xjesx

JJKCB said:


> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but no. Some names are unisex but this one is outright masculine. I wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> so your OPINION is you think its masculine... doesn't change the FACT that it is unisex :thumbup:Click to expand...



You are very quick to jump on people who have an opinion that is different. Varenne acknowledged that she wouldn't do it personally.


----------



## xjesx

Gradgirl said:


> It's interesting hearing your opinions! I find it interesting that some of you said you hated it until it began to sink in then your minds changed.... My family actually likes it and if they didn't approve they would defiantly voice their opinion! I've known girls called bob, Ryan, Charlie, jordon, devin, Austin and I personally don't believe having a masculine or famine name matters as long as its a good strong name!




I don't think you really need other peoples opinions. I mean you seem set on naming your little lady Preston. Go for it. I guess as long as hubby caves :)


----------



## JJKCB

xjesx said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but no. Some names are unisex but this one is outright masculine. I wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> so your OPINION is you think its masculine... doesn't change the FACT that it is unisex :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are very quick to jump on people who have an opinion that is different. Varenne acknowledged that she wouldn't do it personally.Click to expand...

if you read the opinion doesn't bother me at all, it was the way it was stated as a fact


----------



## xjesx

JJKCB said:


> xjesx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but no. Some names are unisex but this one is outright masculine. I wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> so your OPINION is you think its masculine... doesn't change the FACT that it is unisex :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are very quick to jump on people who have an opinion that is different. Varenne acknowledged that she wouldn't do it personally.Click to expand...
> 
> if you read the opinion doesn't bother me at all, it was the way it was stated as a factClick to expand...


I did read it.....thanks.....


----------



## JJKCB

xjesx said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xjesx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but no. Some names are unisex but this one is outright masculine. I wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> so your OPINION is you think its masculine... doesn't change the FACT that it is unisex :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are very quick to jump on people who have an opinion that is different. Varenne acknowledged that she wouldn't do it personally.Click to expand...
> 
> if you read the opinion doesn't bother me at all, it was the way it was stated as a factClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read it.....thanks.....Click to expand...

I have no idea why your trying to pick a fight with me but Im not in the mood to bite


----------



## xjesx

JJKCB said:


> xjesx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xjesx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but no. Some names are unisex but this one is outright masculine. I wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> so your OPINION is you think its masculine... doesn't change the FACT that it is unisex :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are very quick to jump on people who have an opinion that is different. Varenne acknowledged that she wouldn't do it personally.Click to expand...
> 
> if you read the opinion doesn't bother me at all, it was the way it was stated as a factClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read it.....thanks.....Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why your trying to pick a fight with me but Im not in the mood to biteClick to expand...



there is no fight picking.


----------



## Proserpina

JJKCB said:


> so your OPINION is you think its masculine... doesn't change the FACT that it is unisex :thumbup:

Personally, I don't agree with this statement. "Masculine," "feminine," and "unisex" are all highly subjective categories with few "facts" involved. 

For example, I was speaking to a senior adult in a retirement home a month or two ago about my daughter, and mentioned her name was "Harley," which caused the resident to think she was a boy. When I corrected her, she glared at me and said, "Why do you young people give your daughters boys' names? That is so STUPID!"

I just smiled at her and explained to her that "Harley" has been more common as a girls' name than a boys' name in the United States since 1993, and that these things change over time. I pointed out that names like "Evelyn" and "Ivy," which were predominantly feminine even by her time, were predominantly masculine in the 1700s and 1800s. Now few people would dream of naming a boy "Evelyn" or "Ivy" (though you may find the occasional hold-out). 

So when does a name become unisex as opposed to a masculine or feminine name that has been gender-bended? Jessica Simpson named her daughter "Maxwell"---is that a unisex name now? If I name a boy "Guinevere," does that become a unisex name? You could say "no, that's just giving a boy/girl name to the opposite sex!" But the reality is that most of our unisex names got to be unisex because someone _somewhere_ gave a baby a gender-bended name, and it caught on. And some people will never see those names as "unisex" no matter how many people are doing it. They'll just shake their heads and wonder what the hell is wrong with the current generation. 

Here in the states, I like to use the Social Security database because it's a fast and easy way to get a rough estimate of baby name popularity. When a name is very common for one sex and not even on the map for the other, I hardly think of it as a "unisex" name, even if a few people are doing it. But this is just one country and I know trends may be different elsewhere. 

Regardless, the OP sounds like she has a good head about all of this and I wish her all the best.


----------



## Gradgirl

I appreciate it! My mother named me Dosha after my 4th great grandmother and I never liked it! I ended up changing my name in the third grade to Nicole and by the time I was in high school everyone called me Nickel!! I have never met another person on this earth named Dosha, but I found out a few years ago that Dosha is actually a term used for the elements of the earth (Air, Space, Fire, Earth, and Water). Which I believe is very interesting! I have a strong name and although I never liked it, I survived and although I wanted to be called Nicole society chose Nickel. Your name is everything and when someone in my small town is talking about Dosha or Nickel people know me because my name stands out! I believe Preston Ann would stand out as a name in a crowd of other children. People will remember the name as either a bad name choice or an interesting one, but at least her name will be remembered!


----------



## Proserpina

Gradgirl said:


> I appreciate it! My mother named me Dosha after my 4th great grandmother and I never liked it! I ended up changing my name in the third grade to Nicole and by the time I was in high school everyone called me Nickel!! I have never met another person on this earth named Dosha, but I found out a few years ago that Dosha is actually a term used for the elements of the earth (Air, Space, Fire, Earth, and Water). Which I believe is very interesting! I have a strong name and although I never liked it, I survived and although I wanted to be called Nicole society chose Nickel.

Dosha is pretty strange! Can't blame you for switching to Nicole, even if that did get nicknamed to "Nickel." 



Gradgirl said:

> Your name is everything and when someone in my small town is talking about Dosha or Nickel people know me because my name stands out! I believe Preston Ann would stand out as a name in a crowd of other children. People will remember the name as either a bad name choice or an interesting one, but at least her name will be remembered!

Definitely true. I was born in '82 and almost became a "Jennifer" (which was the #1 girls' name in the states from 1970 till 1984!). So glad I dodged that bullet. I was sometimes in classes in elementary school that had 4 Jennifers in them, and I would have been the fifth!


----------

